# MEDIO FÍSICO > Lagos y Lagunas >  Lago Vostok...            Rtve.es

## REEGE

Noticias >Ciencia En busca del agua más antigua y pura.
Expedición en la Antártida.          REUTERS 

Crónicas. La Antártida, un continente para la ciencia. Álbum de viaje   
Informe Semanal: Antártida, el último testigo

Viaje a la reserva natural más grande del planeta
 RTVE.es / EFE 
13.01.2011  Científicos rusos han reanudado la búsqueda del agua más pura y antigua del planeta en el lago Vostok, ubicado bajo los hielos de la Antártida, según informa el Instituto de Investigaciones Árticas y Antárticas (IIAA).

La máquina perforadora ya ha alcanzado una profundidad de 3.660,5 metros y la perforación continuará las 24 horas del día.

El lago ha estado sellado durante millones de años
Los rusos esperan alcanzar en las próximas semanas la superficie del lago, que se encuentra bajo una capa de hielo de 3.748 metros y ha estado sellado durante millones de años, lo que ha despertado un gran interés entre la comunidad científica de todo el mundo.

El jefe de la expedición rusa, Valeri Lukin, explicó que la perforadora no puede avanzar más de cuatro metros diarios debido al grosor del hielo.

Lukin cree que en caso de encontrar vida en el lago, un ecosistema único que está saturado de oxígeno con unos niveles 50 veces superiores a los del agua dulce, ésta sería o muy vieja o desconocida.

Previsiblemente, se tratará de extremófilos (microorganismos que viven en condiciones extremas), hecho que de confirmarse permitiría estudiar el posible traslado de esos organismos a lugares como el satélite Enceladus de Saturno o la luna Europa de Júpiter.


Extremófilos, la supervivencia al límite 

Al principio, la secretaría del Sistema del Tratado Antártico (STA) puso trabas a la expedición rusa por temor a la contaminación del lago con el queroseno que utiliza la perforadora, pero después dio luz verde a la perforación.

Al respecto, Lukin resaltó que los rusos han inventado un método para evitar contaminar el Vostok, que consiste en perforar los últimos 30 metros de hielo con una perforadora termal que utiliza fluido de silicona no contaminante.

Los secretos del lago Vostok
Con cerca de 300 kilómetros de largo, 50 de ancho y casi mil metros de profundidad en algunas zonas, el Vostok es una masa de agua dulce en estado líquido que se encuentra en el epicentro del sexto continente, como se conoce la Antártida. 

Tiene una superficie de 15.690 kilómetros cuadrados, similar a la del Baikal, la reserva de agua dulce más grande del mundo, y es el lago subterráneo de mayor tamaño entre los más de cien que se encuentran bajo el hielo antártico.

Descubierto en 1957 por científicos soviéticos, ha sido incluido en la lista de los hallazgos geográficos más importantes del siglo XX. 

Los científicos descubrieron en 2005 que el Vostok alberga una isla en su centro, pero por el momento se desconoce si acoge alguna clase de vida vegetal o animal.

----------


## REEGE

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lago_Vostok

Y un video de él muy interesante...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkIxtS_NAXI

----------

